# DC_3 Landing Short Runway.



## sunny91 (Jan 28, 2008)

Sunny


----------



## wilbur1 (Jan 28, 2008)

Cool vid sunny, wonder if that was for supplies or if it was just for fun?


----------



## Thorlifter (Jan 28, 2008)

Nice video


----------



## fly boy (Jan 28, 2008)

nice video


----------



## ccheese (Jan 28, 2008)

Another nice vid, Sunny..... thanks...

Charles


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jan 28, 2008)

Another reason confirming that the DC-3/ C-47 was the greatest aircraft ever built.


----------

